# Northern lights today?



## well_dunno (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello everyone!

It looks like the solar storm yesterday has reached earth and we might be seeing decent amount of northern lights. Probably I am too far south to observe anything but was wondering whether anyone has captured any images which we could see...

Cheers!


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.gi.alaska.edu/sites/www.gi.alaska.edu/modules/local/auroraforecast/images/NorthAmerica_5.png[/IMG]]



Forecast: Auroral activity will be high. Weather permitting, highly active auroral displays will be visible overhead from Inuvik, Yellowknife, Rankin and Igaluit to Juneau, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Thunder Bay and Sept-Iles, and visible low on the horizon from Seattle, Des Moines, Chicago, Cleveland, Boston, and Halifax.

Forecaster Comments: Another two solar events have occurred on Jan 23rd. The effects of these events will reach Earth in 12 to 24 hours of the time of this prediction (noon or later on 24 Jan GMT). The short term forecast on the forecast web site (http://www.gi.alaska.edu/AuroralForecast) is down right now, so you should watch the Current Auroral activity to see the occurrence in your region.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 25, 2012)

I had been planning visiting somewhere in Scandinavia this week while was off, but decided to wait until next year, as it had been so quiet .


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 25, 2012)

There should be quite a show later this year as the solar storm is predicted to be strongest for some time if I am not mistaken...

I recall reading that northern lights were reported to be seen from Rome during a solar storm of a similar strength to the one predicted this year. Cannot recall if that was in 19th or 20th century though... 

I think I will have a trip to Scandinavia this autumn... Perhaps it's better to get a sturdy umbrella, in case the solar storm brings down a satellite or two ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 25, 2012)

Solar activity seems to be stronger around the equinoxes, so I was thinking late September this year or the following February (when it is darker longer, with snow on the ground).


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 25, 2012)

I am aiming at October  

Generally speaking, I would say chances of seeing them are very good in November-January in the polar circle as well thanks to the very long nights but snow might not be good if one is close to a city. Usually the sky gets alight because of the reflections from the snow decreasing the visibility of the northern lights. Coastal areas away from cities/towns provide better opportunities as per my experience. 

Oh well, then we have the temperature to deal with in that period - not an optimum condition for waiting... :

Edit: Kernuak - just saw your website, please disregard ;D You have been to Tromso I observe. Did you like it?


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems there has been a show, probably not all from last few days but anyway 

http://www.itromso.no/bilder/article518574.ece?imageIndex=0#pageTop

I hope posting links is ok, this is to the webpage of a local newspaper in Norway

Cheers!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Edit: Kernuak - just saw your website, please disregard ;D You have been to Tromso I observe. Did you like it?


I did enjoy it, but the lights were a bit shy. In fact solar activity (at least the important bits) was low for the whole of November and most of December. Had it not been for f/1.4, I would probably have struggled to get any decent shots, whereas this past week, I expect f/2.8 would have been more than wide enough to get good shutterspeeds. What I liked most though I think was the polar twilight on the one clear day we had. It was an odd sensation not seeing the sun for a week.


----------

